# Official Photos?



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I saw that the official photos have been posted on Facebook last week. Are they going to be posted here for those without Facebook?


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep lots of us that don't, or at least me anyway!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope so, I'm keen to see them.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm quite surprised that there hasn't been an official post listing the winners either. 

I understand that people have been very busy since the event but it doesn't take too long to do this. I'd happily offer my services if it helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

All the winners and pics were put up in a timely fashion on the Waxstock Facebook page (www.facebook.com/waxstock). Unfortunately, there are so many photographs that just uploading to one site with a good gallery capability is far easier; it also uploads to Twitter automatically. We would expect Detailing World users to 'like' the Waxstock Facebook page if interested (or Twitter if they don't like Facebook), and therefore get the latest posts/updates as they happen in their feed.
We cannot post the same content easily across different websites due to time constraints, so we apologise if you are not on Facebook or Twitter for whatever reason.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

If the facebook page is public, you should be able to see the content without having to register/login. 

I've just checked and it appears you can view without logging in. Not great if you want to be kept updated I guess, but you can see them all


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Waxstock said:


> All the winners and pics were put up in a timely fashion on the Waxstock Facebook page (www.facebook.com/waxstock). Unfortunately, there are so many photographs that just uploading to one site with a good gallery capability is far easier; it also uploads to Twitter automatically. We would expect Detailing World users to 'like' the Waxstock Facebook page if interested (or Twitter if they don't like Facebook), and therefore get the latest posts/updates as they happen in their feed.
> We cannot post the same content easily across different websites due to time constraints, so we apologise if you are not on Facebook or Twitter for whatever reason.


Sorry but I don't agree with that at all. It doesn't take that long to upload a few photos and link them here.

There wasn't even an official post naming the winners.

I've offered my services if it's really that much of a problem. These posts should come from the Waxstock account.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

